

Google, Amazon, Facebook, Twitter considering “nuclear option” to protest SOPA - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/111543-google-amazon-facebook-and-twitter-considering-nuclear-option-to-protest-sopa

======
nextparadigms
Good. I hope they do it, not only to ruin the political careers of those
supporting SOPA now, but also to put such a scare into all politicians when
they receive all the millions of calls redirected from those sites, that
they'll never try something like this again, or at least not for the next 10
years or so.

In the meantime we can work on pushing a Constitution Amendment or two that
clearly define you can't mess with the Internet, and that it needs to stay
free and open, because apparently the 1st Amendment is not enough to deter
these companies and politicians supporting SOPA and PIPA.

